# Windows 10 Touchscreen Problems! (TouchOSC)



## robfel (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi Folks.

I´m a Cubase/New TouchOSC user with multiple displays (one of the displays is a 24" Lenovo touch screen) connected in an "extended display mode" on a windows 10 OS. 

The problem: once I touch the touch screen, the mouse cursor jumps over to the touch screen, from its position on the non-touch screen.

I want to prevent mouse cursor from jumping over to the touch screen, and prevent from the user rolling back the mouse to its previous position in the non-touch screen.

I've tried different settings in Mouse Menu and Google with no luck and I feel it's almost counterproductive using touchscreen this way especially using touch frequently and all that endless mouse roll 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Danje (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi robfel,

Getting a touchscreen to work completely independent - without affecting the mouse cursor position or changing the focus - is a common problem when working in a multiple screen environment.

Some small and free utilities have been developed to prevent the mouse cursor from moving. 
For instance there's TeamPlayer4 LITE, which creates one or more extra independent mouse cursors.

Another one is Panda (savethehuman5.com/panda/), developed exactly to deal with the problem you mention. It requires online activation which I personally don't like, yet it is a free tool and does what it promises.

Unfortunately when using tools like these there's still one problem left: hitting the touchscreen to use a control surface application like TouchOS or Open Stage Control sets the Windows focus on that particular app, even while the mouse cursor stays put on the other/main screen. 
That means that when you use the keyboard for key commands they will not be sent to the DAW but to the control surface app instead.

For now the ultimate solution is to use a seperate computer 100% dedicated to controlling surfaces. This can be a tiny machine such as an Intel NUC which often are smaller than a lunch box. Second hand they can be bought for very litte money. The one I use only consumes around 5 Watt and is essentially silent. It's placed behind a monitor so I don't notice it's existence at all. 

A connection with the main DAW machine can be established by a good old physical MIDI interface or by MIDI over LAN/network. I chose the first solution which works flawlessly and in a very smooth way.


----------



## robfel (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi Danje and thank you so much for your in depth explanation regarding a solution.
I've got the same answer from another guru today. Seems that long term investment with learning OSC+secondary computer is the way to go. 

Open Stage Control can seem a bit daunting for all newbies but I hope there's plenty of tutorial/video for people like myself and others who just starting this touchscreen-pc adventure. 

Quote Interstellar Prof. Brand: Do not go gentle into that good night. Rage, rage against the dying of the light.


----------



## Audio Birdi (Jun 25, 2021)

This app is well worth it for touchscreen use with Windows, it keeps your mouse cursor where it is when each tap is registered with your finger 





__





Panda – SaveTheHuman5







savethehuman5.com


----------



## robfel (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi Audio Birdi,
I will check out your link.
Thanks!!!


----------



## MoonCube (Oct 18, 2022)

I tried the Panda thingy but found it to be less than successful, and it puts a continual window in your taskbar which is not exactly a neat solution.

However have you tried Touch Mouse Tools? It does exactly what you need - separates the mouse from your touchscreen input. It makes it so that if you touch your touch screen, your mouse resumes from its previous position, instead of from the position on the touchscreen. Been using it for a while now and it seems to solve the problem for me. There are also some pretty useful options for keeping the mouse bounded on the screen and switching screens via a macro.

Touch Mouse Tools


----------

